# CUBE Fahrradcomputer



## Rudi_Ebbeldorn (29. Juni 2017)

Ich suche eine halbwegs brauchbare Übersicht was welcher Tacho so kann, wo liegen die Unterschiede zwischen Race Evo/Peak/Train?
Schön das einer 50 und die beiden andere jeweils 34 Funktionen bietet aber mit keinem Wort irgendwo steht was das alles sein soll, geschweige denn was man so mit der Bluetooth-Kompatibilität des Race Evo so anfangen kann. Genauso beim Zubehör bzw. Lieferumfang  ... Race Evo dürfte dank höchstem Preis wohl das Flaggschiff sein, im Text steht auch mal kurz Herzfrequenz- und Trittfrequenzfunktionen trotzdem wird da weiter unten unter "Passendes Accessoires" nichts von beidem gelistet jedoch bei den günstigeren günstigeren Modellen werden diese dann wieder gelistet. 
Unter ihrem Betriebsanleitungsbereich auf der HP wird auch kein Modell gelistet. 

PS: @ alle Privatmenschen hier: Hat jemand Tests/Reviews zu den aktuellen Modellen zur Hand, auch hier finde ich beim besten Willen absolut nichts. Bis vor ein paar Tagen wusste ich nicht mal das Cube auch Tachos verkauft, selbst hier der Tech-Bereich findet nichts zu den Dingern. Endlich mal wieder ein Tacho der viele Infos auf einer Seite darstellen kann wie der gute alte VDO MC 2.0 und dann findet ma absolut nichts zu den Dingern. Mehr als Schade, das ist ja mittlerweile schon ein exotisches Novum.

Also liebes Cube Team, geizt nicht so mit Infos zu den Dingern wenn ihr was verkaufen wollt!


----------



## Rudi_Ebbeldorn (3. Juli 2017)

Nichts? Auch gut, ein Hersteller weniger dann eben der zu Auswahl steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico24 (1. April 2018)

Im Internet findet man mittlerweile zwar deutlich mehr Infos aber keinerlei Tests oder Kundenbewertungen. 
Hatte schon mal jemand den Race Peak oder die Schwestermodelle in seine Händen und kann dazu mehr sagen? Die optische Aufmachung und Unterteilung finde ich sehr ansprechend.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (2. April 2018)

Ich habe den Peak.

Der Tacho ist sehr übersichtlich leicht zu bedienen und sehr gut verarbeitet, bin absolut zufrieden.

Einzig die Hm Funktion ist eher mäßig, zeigt immer deutlicher weniger an als meine GPS oder Handy.

Wer mehr wissen will muss zum Händler oder direkt bei Cube Fragen.


----------



## Nico24 (3. April 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Ich habe den Peak.



Muss man den Lenkerhalter bzw. das Lenkerhalterset mit Geschwindigkeitssensor separat kaufen? Sowohl auf der Seite von Cube als auch bei manchen Händlern sieht es nämlich so aus? Bei wiederum anderen Händlern ist der Lieferumfang mit Befestigungsmaterialien, Speichenmagnet und Geschwindigkeitssensor angegeben. 

Wie misst der Peak die Höhe? Über einen Luftdrucksensor? GPS hat er nicht, oder?


----------



## Deleted 235477 (3. April 2018)

Nico24 schrieb:


> Muss man den Lenkerhalter bzw. das Lenkerhalterset mit Geschwindigkeitssensor separat kaufen? Sowohl auf der Seite von Cube als auch bei manchen Händlern sieht es nämlich so aus? Bei wiederum anderen Händlern ist der Lieferumfang mit Befestigungsmaterialien, Speichenmagnet und Geschwindigkeitssensor angegeben.
> 
> Wie misst der Peak die Höhe? Über einen Luftdrucksensor? GPS hat er nicht, oder?



Über Luftdruck, ist wie gesagt ungenau.

Es sind Tacho Sensor für Gabel Magnet und Befestigungs Material dabei.


----------



## hellmichel (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe auch den Race Peak und bin sehr zufrieden. Er ist wirklich sehr übersichtlich und bietet alle wichtige Informationen auf einen Blick. 
Die Höhenmeter kann man ja als Starthöhe auch manuell vorgeben. Dann passt alles. Die Montage kann komplett ohne Werkzeug durchgeführt werden. Man benötigt lediglich eine Schere zum kürzen der Kabelbinder am Schluss.


----------



## bronks (2. März 2021)

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen und 270 km einen Cube Race Peak. Bei der ersten Fahrt wollte das Teil nur gelegentlich funktionieren. Die mitgelieferten Batterien waren leer. Die Batterien habe ich gegen Neue getauscht, die eine Spannung von 3,3 V hatten. 80 km später meldete der Computer, dass die Batterie wieder leer sein soll und sie war auch leer.

Es kann doch nicht ernst gemeint sein, dass man für jede Fahrt eine neue Batterie braucht? Hat das Problem jemand von euch auch gehabt?


----------

